# Geko digital thermostat



## damage100 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi all

can anyone help me i have just brought a viv and it came with a gecko digital thermostat but i have no idea on how to set it up so it turns the light off and heat lamp etc any help appreciated


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

The Gecko stat is the same as the Lucky Reptile Thermo Control II, I use a couple of the LR ones, it's a mat stat, not intended for use with a heat lamp.

Edit: actually sorry about that, I was confusing myself (again!), it _can_ be used with other types of heater, just not with lights (other than simple illuminating type lights).


----------



## Hermit (Jul 10, 2010)

Basically you need to press and hold the timer button and set the time (in hours) for which the light is on. Press and hold it again when set to save the time. So, if you set it to 14 it will be on for 14 hours. To swap between on and off press the timer button again. So, if you press it at 8am it will turn off at 10pm. Each time you press the timer button it swaps to the other time slot. Not sure I have explained this very well!

To set the temp press and hold the temp button. The temp will start to flash. Set it to the required temp and press the temp button again briefly. The alarm setting will then show (1-5 degrees) to allow you to set the difference in temperature before the alarm goes off. I set it to 5. Press and hold to set. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## damage100 (Nov 28, 2009)

ok many thanks will try and have another go today and see if i can get it working


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Do you have an instruction leaflet for it? If not you can download one from the Lucky Reptile site.

I found it a little confusing at first, until you realise that the lighting on/off function is independent of the real time.

Without wanting to confuse things any further (!), lets say for instance that you want your lights on for 12 hours a day, to come on at 8am.

Set the On time to 12 hours, and the Off time also to 12 hours (on+off times must = 24), at 8am press the Time button and the lights will come on, 12 hours later at 8pm they will go off.

To set the temperature just follow the instruction manual, that's quite straightforward, you also need to set the parameters for the alarm function, I set mine to the maximum +/- 5°C, if it's too sensitive it'll wake you up in the middle of the night just because it's dropped a couple of degrees!


----------



## damage100 (Nov 28, 2009)

many thanks have now got it sorted and up and running once again thanks for all your help


----------

